
Passenger (mod_rails for Apache) launches - sant0sk1
http://weblog.rubyonrails.com/2008/4/11/passenger-mod_rails-for-apache-launches
======
rantfoil
Note this is a dupe of an existing thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=161163>

------
meat-eater
I think the rails guys are promoting this themselves because it solves the
shared hosting criticism for them. Hope this really works :)

